# Obtaining Visa to India



## LuckyS (Jul 6, 2013)

I am an American passport holder currently visiting Malaysia for the summer. I had planned to visit India during this time but was informed that I am unable to obtain a visa from the Indian embassy in Malaysia and will need to go back to my home country to apply for a visa to India. Needless to say, it seems a little ridiculous given that it is much cheaper for me to travel from Malaysia then from the US. Has anyone encountered the similar problem, and if so, do you have a solution?

Thanks!

Lucky


----------

